# the man wearing/in the blue shirt is very kind



## Seikun

Hi.
How would you say this in Japanese?

My guess would be something like this:
青いシャツを着る男/男性が本当に優しい。
着る男 this?
着ている男 this?

I haven't studied relative clauses (I assume this is one) much, but from the little I have seen I have boldly dared come up with this sentence.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## karlalou

Hi Seikun,

You are successful in making the relative clause.
着ている男性 is basically the way to describe the condition. 

I would say あの青いシャツを着ている男性は本当にやさしい. (This あの is pointing out not the shirt but the man.)


----------



## Seikun

Hi.

The あの part is new to me, but it is jsut a matter of practice.

Thinks for answering.


----------



## frequency

You're looking for Aさん in the office. You don't know him. Your friend tells you:
The man wearing the blue shirt is A san.
青いシャツを着ている男性がAさんです。
You and he or she are focusing on the present moment and a man now wearing the shirt with such a colour.
So we usually choose 着ている.

When you're now describing like this: 青いシャツを着ている男性が本当に優しい.
This suggests that there is _now_ a man wearing the blue shirt, and you're saying he's kind.

Compare: 青いシャツを着る男性はやさしい性格である。
(You know, I mean that those men are said to be milder-tempared than those who wear a pink or a red shirt.)
we choose 着る, because we're not talking about any temporary action.

スペイン語とだいたい同じじゃない？
あ、ごめん minder → milder


----------



## Schokolade

You'd say あの青いシャツを着*ている*男性 to mean "the man (who *is*)* wearing/in* a blue shirt," since 着*ている* describes the *current state* of a person, not the action of wearing/putting on a shirt. Alternatively you can say it as 青いシャツを着*た*男性.

あの青いシャツを着*る*男性 would sound like "the man who *wears/puts on *a blue shirt," because 着*る* describes the *action* of putting on a shirt (since 着る is basically an action verb/動作動詞, not a stative verb/状態動詞).

Edit: misspelling, wording


----------



## 810senior

着た, as a past tense of 着る, will also be a choice: 青いシャツを着た男は、とても優しい（性格をしている）。(a man who has a blue shirt on is/looks so gentle)
This idea describes the condition that he *already *wore a blue shirt, apparently looking like 着ている, not in the progress of putting it on.


----------



## frequency

Schokolade said:


> since 着る is basically an action verb/動作動詞, not a state verb/状態動詞


No, this doesn't matter much, but is a matter of temporary vs habitual situation where each of speech arises.

The situations where these statements
青いシャツを着ている男性がAさんです。
青いシャツを着ている男性は本当に優しい。
happen are rather those of temporary. You're now in such a situation.

But 青いシャツを着る男性はやさしい性格である is a habitual one. Therefore it's 着る.

ショコと８１０へ：
あのね、ＯＰの
_青いシャツを着る男性が本当に優しい。_

青いシャツを着る、そういう男性というのはやさしい。なのか、
今、この場で青いシャツを着ている男性がいて、その人はやさしいんだよって言ってるかの違いだよ。
もし後者なら、青いシャツを着ている男性は～って言ってもおかしくないね？


----------



## frequency

あ、as 810 says,

青いシャツを着ている男性がAさんです。
これは、青いシャツを_着た_男性がAさんです。でもＯＫ！すいません＞＜


----------



## Seikun

Hi.
You know, sometimes Japanese verb forms don't exactly convey the same meaning as in English or Spanish so that's why I asked 着る or 着ている, although, before asking, 着ている seemed to make more sense for the sentence. But with all your answers, people, things are clear now.

Thanks everybody for your answers.


----------

